# Deer hunter shoots mtn lion



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=8404242


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=8404242


REPOST:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=20774


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought that would be up, I went through the 3 pages of active posts and did not see it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

> He believes the cougar may have had pups nearby and was trying to defend
> them


That guys going to be famous. He shot the only cougar with pups! :lol:


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I almost shot a huge tom the other day...stalking a buck and out of nowhere here comes this big kitty pouncing on a doe in the group Im stalking... almost...


----------

